# Raleigh Airlite 200



## j66 (1 May 2010)

Think it's the 2009 model, local shop, £180, looks new - only the protective sticker on the chain-stay shows any wear. Can't find enough info online to form a proper opinion so could you knowledgeable folk please advise me? I've been riding a 10yr old Raleigh Boulder for the past 3 months or so, knobbly tyres and all - but can make it up the various 14% hills around here now and I'm curious how I'd take to a road bike.

Currently I am really enjoying my 30-mile ride every other day, but my outer fingers get numb however much I change position and if it's colder I get the same thing with my toes - sometimes have to stop and wait for the circulation to return. Perhaps I should mention that I have been pretty sedentary over the last couple of years due to a long illness but I'm 44 and just under 11 stone and feel much fitter already.

So, what do you reckon - should I just buy it and see how it goes or should I shop around a little? Does anyone ride one of these bikes?


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2010)

Sounds like a bargain if it is the right size.I bought a bike the wrong size and suffered for it so go in and ask to try before you buy. Had a look on google and they go for twice that. They got a reasonable review a few years ago in cycling plus magazine. As far as hills go you will find it tougher on a road bike on a weight for weight basis as road bikes have in general faster gear ratios ( if that makes sense) but if you have an old /heavy bike you will be amazed in the differance.


----------



## djondjayvadas (1 May 2010)

I ride one of these (2008 model), had a thread about upgrading it recently because I'm a bit of a newbie and wasn't liking the pretty tough gear ratio up hills (33 mile round commute).

Since put a compact on and I'm loving it though - along with some new tyres.

I have no idea if it's the right size for me as I bought it from a friend but it feels pretty comfy.


----------



## Banjo (1 May 2010)

djondjayvadas said:


> I ride one of these (2008 model), had a thread about upgrading it recently because I'm a bit of a newbie and wasn't liking the pretty tough gear ratio up hills (33 mile round commute).
> 
> Since put a compact on and I'm loving it though - along with some new tyres.
> 
> I have no idea if it's the right size for me as I bought it from a friend but it feels pretty comfy.



If your doing a 33 mile commute and it feels comfy then its the right size :-)

I have been fiddling around with my bike adjusting seat angle and fore and aft position plus experimenting with different length stems.Now finally after a 1000 miles of tweaking things suddenly everything feels right, After a long ride now I am tired but absolutely no aches and pains from the ride position.

To the original poster if the Airlite fits you that sounds a good price.


----------



## j66 (1 May 2010)

Thank you for your comments, folks. The shop is shut all next week so I have a while to consider it - going by what you've said so far, even if I don't like it I should be able to sell it on without making a loss, which is a bonus. Very tempted now...


----------



## gbb (1 May 2010)

No personal knowledge of the Airlite, but geometry and component wise its like a newer version of the Chimera i used to have (which was cro-mo framed)
That was a very good bike for the money, strong and reliable, good for my usual 40 mile rides.
Again, the chimera had Rigida wheels although i cant say if they're exactly the same, but mine were bombproof. Never a loose spoke, nothing in 6000miles.

At £180...i'd buy it like a shot, cant see you buying better for the money.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2010)

I seem to remember in the same review as the bike i had something about a 52/42 front chain ring , for that price you can always put a wider range cassette on the bike i guess.
I would bite their hand off if its fits ,i recently picked up a new road bike for similar price (carerra virtuosso ) that some one had bought but wanted a mtb and compared to even my older road bike that i sold to fund it the new one is a lot better.


----------



## j66 (3 May 2010)

Once again, thanks for the comments - showed Ms66 this thread and she is now convinced that it would be more a reallocation of funds than an actual purchase  However this line from the Bike Radar review " shod with Kenda training tyres that are merely adequate" isn't very helpful - anyone know which tyres I should replace them with?


----------



## gbb (3 May 2010)

j66 said:


> Once again, thanks for the comments - showed Ms66 this thread and she is now convinced that it would be more a reallocation of funds than an actual purchase  However this line from the Bike Radar review " shod with Kenda training tyres that are merely adequate" isn't very helpful - anyone know which tyres I should replace them with?



BR are right, replace the tyres...i did on my Chimera pretty soon after getting it. Its too much to expect good tyres for the money you're paying.
Which tyres ? thas a good question to ask here, you'll get 100 recommendations and 100 rejections of those recommendations


----------



## j66 (3 May 2010)

Haha, ok I'll get some blue tyres then, ...or some red ones 

Actually, I was considering Specialized Armadillos or All Condition Pros - the roads here are 4x4 territory. What did you get for the Chimera?


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 May 2010)

I've been using Conti Ultra Sport (folding) on my Ribble for almost 21/2 years now, all conditions, only 2 punctures, and the roads around here are truly awful in places too. If you are riding purely for pleasure (not commuting), go for lighter tyres, spare tubes, a puncture outfit, and a good mini pump. You will have more fun that way! Thinking of getting a pair of GP4000Ss now, or Michelin Pro 3s. Just make sure they are well inflated - around 100-110 psi.


----------



## j66 (10 May 2010)

Well, I bought it today and very pleased with it I am too. Thanks again for all your replies - they played a large part in my decision. Now I'll spend the evening fiddling and adjusting and cleaning and marvelling at how it weighs about a quarter of whatever my other bike weighs!


----------

